# skid steer trailers



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

What is the best type of skidsteer trailer for easy off/on, easy tiedown and safety.I use a K3500,6 L gas, 4X4 dually 12K GVW, with a 10' flat bed.My skidsteer is a JD 6675 5300# gross.The trailer needs to stay under 10000#GVW to avoid the hassle of CDL here in NY. Not going for long hauls, just beeyards to move honey( if it quits raining) and bees.
Anyone have an opinion?

Nick
Gridley Hollow Honey


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

I would use a 10k tilt bed car trailer. Skid steers are narrow so a between the tire trailer deck can be used. That makes the deck lower and easier to load the skid steer on and off. I like the tilt bed for the same reason. When the deck tilts, the skid steer is not near as steep as running up ramps. Safer and easier to load on a tilt. 

I've got a roll off debris box that I can load my skid in. Also have a 20' beaver tail that works fine. But it's an over the tire deck and is up high. Even with the dropped beaver tail and long ramps, it is a steep climb up and on. But my 17' tilt bed is faster to load on and off of, and for me, feels safer. These are all bumper pull. My 25' 24k lbs goose neck is a little overkill for a CAT 216B.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm with CLICK. The lower the deck, the better. I'm also a big fan of trailer brakes.

With that said, if you're going to buy/build a trailer, I would recommend getting oen that not only suits your needs now, but will also work for future use. "small" trailers that are perfect for moving a bobcat might not be big enough for a bobcat and a few implements...or a backhoe....etc.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

A shorter trailer is much easier to get turned around in tight places. Gruetts Mfg makes a very nice all steel tilt deck skidsteer trailer.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

A lower trailer is certainly much better for loading and unloading but the low profile becomes a problem on rough terrain. The first trailer I owned had was a tandem axle with leaf springs. It was constantly dragging on rutted trails and it became routine to have to stop and unload the machine when it became high centered. The joke became that it would eventually level off every field and pasture road we drove on as it acted just like a blade. After breaking leaf springs more than once we upgraded the trailer to torsion axles with 16" LT tires which raised the deck a bit but was a huge improvement for pulling off road.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

KPeacock said:


> I'm also a big fan of trailer brakes.


Any trailer capable of hauling a 5500# skid steer is required by federal DOT to have brakes on it.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

jim lyon said:


> After breaking leaf springs more than once we upgraded the trailer to torsion axles with 16" LT tires which raised the deck a bit but was a huge improvement for pulling off road.


Have you ever had issues with the torsion axles suspension. I had a trailer shop tell me those are good for X number of years then you have to replace the axles. I think they were saying like 10 years.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

None at all and they get some pretty hard service. Probably getting close to 10 years on the oldest ones.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

thats interesting. I considered torsion axle replacement on my current trailer after running it thru a very rough yard and breaking leaf springs on my current setup. Well I should say I considered it until the trailer folks told me they are not as good as they seem.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have had 2 trailers with leaf spring suspensions and have broken springs on both of them. I have yet to have a problem with a torsion axle. Get a pair of 3500 lb. or, better yet, a single 8k axle and worry not. I got my advice from a local farmer who had pulled livestock trailers around for years when he saw the problems I was having. He used some different adjectives when describing the leaf springs, though.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Opening up an old thread. I'm purchasing a skid loader and now I'm looking for a used trailer. What are folks using out their? PJ Trailers has a pretty nice skid loader trailer.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

I like a low pan trailer. The sidewalls keep someone who is just learning to keep from running it off the trailer. Ramps are attached. My wife hitches the trailer, loads and unloads the skidsteer by herself all the time.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0746_zpsc67f1de1.jpeg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0749_zps17ed4c89.jpeg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0087_zps00287854.jpg


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Really nice trailers! What length do you use? I was looking at a 12 foot trailer and it was recommended that I get a 14 foot as they balance much better.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I have 11' deck with single 7k axle. Shorter the better unless you want a multi-use trailer.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

It seems like the low pan trailers are pretty popular amongst the Beekeepers. They seem to be hard to find used. RAK have found it hard to balance the trailer with a single axel?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

No issues with the single axle balancing. I only run swingers so not sure how it compares to bobcats. My next build will be an 8k axle.


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

We bought our trailer used.(picture above) The guy we ought it from had replaced the axles with some wimpy ones. We ended up overloading it,(the replacement axles) and the inside of our tires rubbed and blew out. I started looking at trailers, and I didn't feel good about not having rails on the side, and the deck being so high off the ground.

I took my trailer to Big Tex in Mt Pleasant and showed him a picture of my trailer and he told me it would be expensive to replace. Everything I looked at was $4000+ and I didn't like it was well as what I had. I had him put 2 new 5500 pound axles, new brakes, new brakeaway, new spring shackles, and had a couple side marker lights replaced, and 4 new rims. All of that, including labor for $950.

I could not be happier. Trailer is great now.


----------

